# Baby Fish Surprise!! Help!



## Warpedpink (May 24, 2014)

I just noticed three new additions to my 20 gallon tank (currently also occupied by 4 endlers guppies, 3 mollies, 3 teteras, 2 kuhli loaches, and 2 snails)

I like to sit and watch my fish and I've never noticed these 3 before! They look like they are endlers guppies (the ones with the bright orange)

I am a new fish owner and I've never encountered this before! My first instinct is to separate the babies from the others, but I don't want to do so without advice from you guys. I'm worried I will scare them to death or something by trying to scoop them up. Should I also get the 2 other orange endler guppies?? 

The three of them are not hanging out together. One is in the curl of a water lily leaf, the other on top of one (with a small pool of water and an escape back into the aquarium, and the other by the stems)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

wait i see it i would move the other adult fish out of the tank if you want the fish to live.but either way i would not they breed faster than rabbits.so every week you'll get more they give birth to live young.


----------



## Warpedpink (May 24, 2014)

big b said:


> wait i see it i would move the other adult fish out of the tank if you want the fish to live.but either way i would not they breed faster than rabbits.so every week you'll get more they give birth to live young.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i noticed you just quoted my thing and said nothing else is there something you want to add?:fish9::fish9:


----------



## Warpedpink (May 24, 2014)

big b said:


> i noticed you just quoted my thing and said nothing else is there something you want to add?:fish9::fish9:


 You couldn't find the baby endler, so i reposted a picture with a red circle around it, but it's not showing up 

What I really need to know is what to do with the babies


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

just leave them in there and the other fish will eat them but thats nature for ya.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Warpedpink said:


> You couldn't find the baby endler, so i reposted a picture with a red circle around it, but it's not showing up
> 
> What I really need to know is what to do with the babies


and i could see him, i was messing with you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There are breeder nets to seperate fry.They are only good for so long.
If you really want to raise fry then get another tank(as big as possible).Air pump and sponge filters are the way to go for fry.Most livebeares are pretty easy to feed eating even just crumbled flake food.
Lots of plants(live are best) and they may survive with adults.Odds are that with adults you will see very few survive.
Livebearers give birth every 21-30 days on average(usaully 27) and some females store sperm so they can give birth for up to 7+ months after the last time they have seen a male.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yep they like to make us buy new tanks they are so evil.


----------



## Warpedpink (May 24, 2014)

I went to Petsmart and brought a 1 gallon tank, a live plant, and fry food. I am going to try to give them away on Craigslist. Wish me luck!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i hope you arent just gonna set it uup then let them in there you gotta let it cycle.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I take the most out with a small spoon and put them in a smaller tank (20x20x30cm, more than 3 g). There I can feed them specially. If two are to see are usually even more since. In a community tank they could be eaten. When feeding they get there too short.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The 1 g is small for any fry to grow in.Just change 50% water everyday and no need to worry about cycling.A cycled filter would be best,but eitherway waterchanges are needed and they are very easy to do on a 1 g.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

really,she dosent have to cycle it.how does that work?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

big b said:


> really,she dosent have to cycle it.how does that work?


A cycled filter would /is always better,but when raising fry waterchanges are where it is at !
If you cycled fish in(not always the most healthy thing) you would change water as test dictate.
With fry you should change water several times a week regardless of testing.
Things like hormones and other stuff we can't or don't test for could always be present.With a 1g tank(too small IMO) a 50% waterchange everyday is easy and should with few fry work for a couple weeks.Within 1 moth the tank size will be the major factor for the fry growth.The bigger the tank the faster they grow(why I still use a 75g for my final growout of swordtails after the 30B).


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh,thats how thanks


----------

